# Mit JavaScript Daten aus einer Textdatei verarbeiten



## qwertzluc (17. Jun 2022)

Moin Forum,

ich bin mir bewusst, dass Java != JS ist. Allerdings bin ich hier registriert und ich finde das Forum echt schön, daher probier ich mal mein Glück, ob mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Mein Vorhaben ist folgendes:

Es soll aus einem PDF Formular via JavaScript eine .txt Datei ausgelesen werden. Konkret sollen Werte aus der .TXT in die Formularfelder eingefügt werden.
z.B.: Name, Vorname, ...

Ist das prinzipiell möglich über JavaScript eine .TXT auszulesen oder bin ich da vom Ansatz her schon total falsch?
BIn absoluter Programmieranfänger.

Entsprechende Codesnipsel, welche ich dann anpassen können, würden mir natürlich extrem weiter helfen!

Danke und viele Grüße.


----------



## Oneixee5 (17. Jun 2022)

Ja das ist möglich. Wir machen lauter so Zeug. Textfiles erstelle, auslesen, PDF erstellen, ZIP erstellen umpacken, Bilder erstellen, ...
Um dir etwas zu empfehlen musst du etwas mehr über deine Umgebung verraten. Welches JS-Framework verwendest du (Vue.js, Angular,React, ...)? Welches Buildsystem (npm, webjar, Bit, yarn, ...)?


----------



## M.L. (17. Jun 2022)

Anfänger werden wohl eher elementare Methoden (statt Frameworks oder Buildsysteme) einsetzen: https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/how-to-read-a-local-text-file-using-javascript/


----------

